# I am warm



## betulina

Hola, gent!

És una noia d'uns trenta anys que està embolicada amb un home quaranta anys més gran que ella. El text explica per què l'un se sent atret per l'altre i hi ha una carta d'ella a ell que diu: 

"I touch your hand. You are so vital. You’ve made me come alive. You are the sun. I feel you here. I am warm."

Aquest últim tros em fa ballar el cap. Tenint en compte el que ve abans se m'acut "sento/noto la teva escalfor", però no sé si és el millor... (millor que "estic calenta", segur, per això...  ).

Com ho veieu?

Gràcies!


----------



## RIU

Hola Betu, 

Doncs a mi m'agrada la teva opció de _sento la teva escalfor_, i per desvariar una mica, que et sembla _em reconfortes_?


----------



## betulina

Hola, RIU!

Per desvariar???  No, home, no!* Sí, aniria en la mateixa línia, oi? 

Gràcies per l'aportació!!

*és que ho entenc com si diguessis "desvariejar"...!!


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> *és que ho entenc com si diguessis "desvariejar"...!!


 
Alça aqui!

 Vaja desvariejada amb el desvariar!!!!!  

Gràcies Betu!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Vols dir que no vol dir que va calenta? Ja sé que "anar calent" sona malament, però diria que vol dir això hehehe. Per tot ço que diu abans...

Pots traduir-ho com a "sento excitació" que queda més finet.

Si hagués volgut dir "sento la teva escalfor" crec que hauria dit "I feel your warmth".


----------



## chics

Hola. Excitada seria més aviat "hot". :-B


----------



## xupxup

"Sento la teva escalfor" em sembla perfecte, però a mi (i és una opinió molt personal) m'agradaria "em retornes". Suposo que presta a confusió i potser molta gent no fa servir aquest verb amb aquest sentit, però com que diu "you've made me come alive".
A més trobo que aquesta acepció del verb és molt íntima i familiar. 
Entendrim-nos tots!


----------



## sept69

hola
trobo genial el "_em recomfortes"_ que ha dit RIU, i a mes a mes s'ajusta moltíssim al significat que vol dir la noia. _warm_, donar escalfor, es recomfortar. no hi trobo cap sentit lasciu o d'exitació en aquesta paraula dintre d'aquest context...  mes aviat tendresa.


----------



## betulina

Ei, moltes gràcies a tots per la vostra ajuda!! Crec que el "em reconfortes" d'en RIU s'hi ajusta molt, perquè crec que és bàsicament això el que ella buscava en ell (més que sexe, vaja...).

Gràcies!!

RIU! No "desvariejaves", no... hehehe


----------



## Mei

Es com si digues que amb aquesta persona hi ha bon caliu, es una persona cálida que no vol dir que estigui calent. 

Salut jovent!

Mei


----------

